# Daniel3507's Mediocre Lawn...Journal



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

March of 2017 we purchased our first home with lawn that was neglected for who knows how long. It was in pretty rough shape. Mostly dirt and weeds with some common bermuda.





I've always wanted a nice lawn and this is the first time I've had the chance to make it happen. I decided to hire a local company to come out and spray the weeds but not fertilize since I wanted to take care of that myself. Next season I am going to be doing the weed control on my own which I'm looking forward to. The bermuda started to fill in all on its own after I started to fertilize and the weeds start to die out. The edging was also over grown on each side of the sidewalk by at least a couple inches. This had to be manually cut and removed.





This spring I aerated the lawn and sprayed it down with a product called "Microbe Brew". It made a huge difference in the lawn and gave it a nice deep green.





As you can probably see, its not anywhere close to level so I can't get that nice super low cut like most guys here. Don't judge me too harsh, but currently I'm at 3.5"...... The lawn is just too bumpy to go much lower without scalping. I'm currently working on slowly filling in the deeper spots and plan to put sand down early next season to help reduce the bumps.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Welcome to TLF.

As most of us here, we are all on a journey.

If you look at @Ware @Redtenchu @wardconnor lawns, to name a few of the great ones on this site. They didn't wake up one day and have a perfect lawn, it took many many years and learning from websites just like this one.

Looks like your off to a good start, and it has already dramatically improved. Feel free to ask any questions or concerns you have and everyone here will be glad to help.

Once again welcome to TLF and keep up the good work.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Great progress so far!


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Went out last night to try and calibrate my cheap 2 gallon sprayer and had some struggles with it. I couldn't keep a straight line to save my life and tip was so fine and narrow it made it very difficult to get even coverage. Might end up going with a dfw_wand before I make the jump into a PGR.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

daniel3507 said:


> Went out last night to try and calibrate my cheap 2 gallon sprayer and had some struggles with it. I couldn't keep a straight line to save my life and tip was so fine and narrow it made it very difficult to get even coverage. Might end up going with a dfw_wand before I make the jump into a PGR.


Many of us here use the chapin 4 gal battery backpack sprayer. And it accepts teejet nozzles so you can swap depending on foliar or soil apps.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> daniel3507 said:
> 
> 
> > Went out last night to try and calibrate my cheap 2 gallon sprayer and had some struggles with it. I couldn't keep a straight line to save my life and tip was so fine and narrow it made it very difficult to get even coverage. Might end up going with a dfw_wand before I make the jump into a PGR.
> ...


Does the non battery power one accept teejet nozzles? Not sure if I'm willing to splurge for the battery option.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

One benefit of the battery powered one is it sprays a consistent pressure so you don't have to buy a pressure regulator and modify your wand. There's a thread called the DFW wand in the equipment section. If you don't do the battery powered then you might want to look at that.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

After my poor experience with the small sprayer I decided to pull the trigger on a Chapin 61800 and a xr1104 teejet nozzle. I wasn't willing to spend the money on the battery one for my small lawn plus it looks like some people have been having issues. The 61800 showed up today and I went out to test it out and calibrate it. Wow. What a difference a quality sprayer and nozzle makes. The spray pattern was perfect and it made quick work. It was actually pretty fun to do. Now I just have to wait for a dry day to hit it PGR! Does the grass need to be completely dry for the PGR?


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

daniel3507 said:


> After my poor experience with the small sprayer I decided to pull the trigger on a Chapin 61800 and a xr1104 teejet nozzle. I wasn't willing to spend the money on the battery one for my small lawn plus it looks like some people have been having issues. The 61800 showed up today and I went out to test it out and calibrate it. Wow. What a difference a quality sprayer and nozzle makes. The spray pattern was perfect and it made quick work. It was actually pretty fun to do. Now I just have to wait for a dry day to hit it PGR! Does the grass need to be completely dry for the PGR?


Best time to spray PGR is the early morning when there's dew on the ground. It's like spraying with marker dye except you don't need the dye. Helps with even coverage and to eliminate missed areas or overlap issues.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

That microbe brew results looks like it was good stuff! Tell me more, inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> That microbe brew results looks like it was good stuff! Tell me more, inquiring minds want to know.


The Microbe Brew is designed more for plants I think. It is a liquid "microbial inoculant" that is supposed to help the roots colonize with beneficial bacteria and fungus. It seems to be similar to compost tea. I used it on my from flower bed after planting some native plants and had good results so I decided to try it on my lawn. I'm pretty happy with the results and have friends that have done the same with the excellent results as well. Its pretty concentrated and smells like crap but a quart bottle has lasted me awhile and gave me a nice dark green color. I think next time I might try RGS or Holganix Lawn though.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Put down my first application of PGR last Wednesday. Common Bermuda so I went .75oz/1000sqft. Added some cheap liquid iron I had on hand too. I think I messed up by doing it right after mowing and by taking a little more off than I should have. The lawn looks like it could use some water despite getting a few inches last week. Hopefully it bounces back soon. Also need to sharpen my blade. The small black spots on the grass are a little concerning and I could stand to dethatch too


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Got the results of my first ever soil test back yesterday. No surprises really. I knew I would need to add lime but kept holding off doing it until I had it tested. Calling for the max of 80 pounds per 1K split of between fall (now) and spring time. The phosphorus seemed pretty high which was surprising. I mostly use Milorganite but would like to switch to Carbon-X if I can find it this year which should help prevent it from going higher. I'm going to add the lime and potash in the next couple of weeks and then hit it with the rest of the lime come April or May.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Scalped it this evening now that it's warmed up and there aren't any freezing temperatures in the forecast. Was able to give the fescue a haircut too. I did scalp a little low in a few spots since it's not level. Hopefully it doesn't mess with the pre em. Looking forward to a nice green up though!

No pictures of the lawn but I do have the evidence below


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

That's a thick bermuda blade! Looking good!


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Went ahead and mowed this evening for the first time after scalping and using a manual thatch rake. Mowed at 2" and really didn't get much in the bag. Just wanted to to clean up some of the dead stuff. Might have to do it again a little bit lower to really clean it up but it's not looking too bad I guess.





You can tell I didn't dethatch the smaller side. It hasn't greened up as quickly.
Also put down .75lbs of N before the rain tomorrow to see what happens with it. Used the Screamin Green I had on hand. I should have enough to do a full 1lb of N later on if the Carbon X doesn't show up soon.

The dog has done some damage to the lawn around the mailbox but it bounced back last year. I may try Holganix this year on the entire lawn and specifically on this area. Was interested in N-Ext products but this is just easier to get.



All the perennial flowers are starting to come in nice too!


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Mowed at 2" the other day before we got 2" of rain. It's growing at a good pace so I think pgr might be this weekend. The lawn responded really nice to the Screamin Green though. Neighbors are dealing with a minor POA problem now. Plus, the wife got me some iron for my birthday!


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Since I'm off work this week I took advantage of the time and the break in rain to put down my first ever foliar iron application and my second ever pgr application. Last year I was heavy handed with pgr and went with .75oz/M. Way too much and the lawn looked dormant the rest of the year. I went with .20 this time. I'm a little nervous about how it will all turn out but I guess we will see what happens!


----------



## dwills02 (Aug 1, 2018)

How much of the AS and Ferrous did you put down per 1k?


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

dwills02 said:


> How much of the AS and Ferrous did you put down per 1k?


I did about 3.5oz of ferrous and 3oz of AS per 1k. Will increase it next go around.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Was able to get a cut (2") this evening before more rain hits tomorrow


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Should be getting more rain tomorrow so I mowed yesterday and put down my first application of carbon x. Anxious to see how the lawn responds. Also put down my first application of cyzmic cs. .16oz in 2 gallons and hit the lawn and front of the house to take care of ants. Such a tiny amount of product I'm not sure what to expect.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

We've been getting tons of rain and sever storms recently. I've been fairly fortunate compared to a lot of people around. We've only had to take cover a few times and aren't dealing with the flooding. No damage other than a tree branch. Part of me wishes the entire tree would have gone down so I can get rid of the fescue. I really don't like the tree and hate how it leans towards the house.

I haven't really noticed any major changes after the first Carbon-X application but it hasn't been very long. Hope it didn't get washed out. The Screamin Green made a much more noticeable impact on the lawn but I think the Carbon-X has better long term benefits.




I don't ever mess with my backyard so this was a rare occasion. We have 7 chickens that free range and are pretty hard on the lawn. Once the chickens are gone I plan to renovate but until then its just weeds and crap. I don't want to spray or fertilize with them running around. I did score a bunch of free alfalfa pellets though so I decided to spread them out. Figured it was good for the soil and the chickens can eat some if they want. Spreading alfalfa pellets is not easy. Took forever and kept wanting to jam the spreader.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

My pgr has worn off so it's time for another round. Probably do that next weekend. Today I cut it down one knotch lower than I'm maintaining to try and reset things and take off the seed heads. Once it bounces back I'll hit it with pgr. I also put down another 5lbs of Carbon x. I'm fairly certain I only did a half application last time? The one time I didn't write it down anywhere and I can't remember it. We'll see what happens.

Picked up some Holganix Tree and Shrub the other day too. They were out of the stuff for lawns but he said it all has the same stuff in it just with varying amounts. I used my hose end sprayer to put down about 16oz total. Interested to see what happens. I only applied to one side of the lawn so hopefully it makes a noticable difference.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Mowed at 2" yesterday and put down pgr and iron today. Increased it from last time to see what happens. Results weren't bad last application but it just wasn't as drastic as it could be. I also think I need to recalibrate my sprayer. I seem to have leftovers in the tank ever since I added the 29psi valve

.45oz total of PGR (.25oz/K)
7.2oz total ferrous (4oz/K)
6.12oz total ammonium sulfate (3.4oz/K)


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Put down one packet of Sedgehammer last night. Hoping to see results in about a week.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Put down Penterra yesterday and 7oz of Holganix. Got a nice rain immediately after and noticed less saturated soil.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Would like to get it to a deeper green. I think I waited too long to mow last time. Cut it a little low in some spots. The sedge is starting to show signs of death though which is good.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Looking pretty green!


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

With rain in the forecast for this weekend I went ahead and cut it at 2" and put down 20lbs of 35% humic acid and about 5lbs of Carbon X. Number one complaint about Carbon X is still the bag. The vent holes in the sides leaks so I have Carbon X on the floor of the garage where I store it.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I did use the soil probe to try and do some comparing from now to the end of the season. Curious to see if the humic acid and Carbon-X make a noticeable difference in the soil in such a short amount of time. Makes me wish I had a ProPlugger. Hard to get any root structure with such a small probe.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Went with a slight increase of iron and pgr this time. You can also see that I second guessed my HOC and raised it after one pass. Woops.

.30oz/M PGR
4.64oz/M ferrous sulfate
3.74oz/M Ammonium sulfate


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Was out of town for two weeks so the lawn got away from me. Came back after the pgr had worn off and at the tail end of some pretty high heat. The tree also drops it's leaves when it gets hot so that was another mess to clean up. After I got it mowed I put down about 10lbs of Humic DG and 7 ozs of Holganix. Hated to do it but I turned the sprinkler on in the middle of the day for it. Really didn't have another option unfortunately. Luckily it will cool down this week so hopefully a long water and some cooler temps will help it bounce back.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

No pictures but I put down another app of pgr and iron. Ran into some major issues with the sprayer clogging on me so I'm a little worried about how this application is going to look. I think the Holganix causes it to clog? Anyone have suggestions? I could always strain the Holganix but I would like to avoid that if I can


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Starting to get the lawn back after being gone a couple weeks. Last picture is after I cut for the first time in 2 weeks. Got it back down and have been getting some deep watering in to bounce back


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I was able to get down some pgr and iron earlier this week and got a mow in this morning. Tossed down some Humic DG too. Hopefully tomorrow I can put down some Celsius. Starting to thunder now so I didn't want to risk spraying it just to have it wash away. And yes, I had the sprinkler going even when it was thundering.

Since having a little boy 4 months ago and starting a new job a month ago it's been difficult to find time to spend in the lawn. I've learned to enjoy it more whenever I get the opportunity. Especially when it involves a beer on a Sunday morning.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm ready for fall. It's been a struggle to keep up with the lawn with an infant. Mowed today for the first time in awhile. It didn't look horrible but I wanted it cut before the coming rain. Also tried to cram in as much as I could after that. I was so preoccupied with trying to get caught up I didn't stop to really think about it. I put down Carbon-X, Humic acid, feature, and pgr all within an hour of mowing. I realized a little ways through spraying that it might be a mistake. I picked up my walking speed to try and make it a light application of pgr but I don't know if it will help. I have no idea how much I actually put down at this point.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Starting to work on the backyard renovation since the chickens are gone. Have a few days away from work so i figured it was a good time. Didn't take any before pictures unfortunately but it was a mess. Got it cleaned up and put down some Heartland Supreme fescue seed down. Now we wait to see how long it takes to germinate! Next season I'll get the Bermuda up and running a little better


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Fescue seed in the backyard is doing okay. Been getting lots of rain so some of it has washed away so I keep having to put more down. Not a huge issue but a little frustrating since I don't want to disturb the soil more since I have some already going. Makes getting good seed to soil contact more difficult. Pulled some sample cores for a soil test. Will send that off before applying any fertilizer.

Also pulled cores from the front for a soil test. I adjusted the PH and had high Phosphorus so I didn't use any fertilizer with Phosphorus this year. Pulled out some deeper cores to see if there was a difference after applying 40lbs of Humic DG this year. Top two photos are from 11/3/2019. Bottom two are from June 2019. Applied a full bag of Humic DG over that time span. Not scientific and probably not useful at all since the moisture levels are different. Maybe next year I will do the same with a Pro Plugger to get a thicker core to compare with.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Been having a difficult time with the fescue seed in the backyard. With all the rain we've been getting its washed out a lot of seed. I've gone back and put down more a few different times now. The hard part with that is I can't really overly disturb the ground to get good seed to soil contact. I basically put it down, water it, then walk all over it to try and push it down. It's coming in but all in different stages. Now I'm fighting the falling leaves.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Soil test came back for the front and back. I did secondary and micronutrients out of curiosity. The most surprising part to me was how low of nitrogen there is in the backyard with having 7 chickens free range for two years. Last year I had to adjust the pH in the front and it looks like that's in good shape. Need to add a little potassium though. For the back all I really need to do is to get some nitrogen down for the fescue that's coming up.

Back




Front


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Fescue is looking better in the back. Got down some Carbon-X and had some nice rain this week. The pictures make it look more thin because some of the seeds are just now germinating. Once it starts growing more I think it will look okay. Definitely will have to do it again next year though to really fill it in. Got the leaves off it today and gave it some water with holganix and fish and seaweed mix.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Manually dethatched and scalped Sunday. Got a 6 month dose of prodiamine down this evening. I waited a bit too long though and have some weeds coming in. Will take care of those once we get some dry days.

Looking forward to this year. Have a few new things to use and try. Picked up a manual 2 core aerator for trouble spots, pellet pro and some tournament ready, Revolver for POA, and some air-8 to try in the backyard.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm actually fairly happy with how the backyard is looking. Considering where it was at last fall I think it has really good coverage in the shade.
The rest of the backyard is getting taken over by poa which is stopping the bermuda from really taking hold. Plan to spray Revolver in the next couple of days.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Really struggling to find time to get into the lawn this year. Our son received an unfortunate diagnosis earlier this year so the lawn has taken a back seat to a few other things. Yesterday afternoon I was able to get out and put down the first application of PGR and Feature of the year. Also went out that evening and applied Tournament Ready with the PelletPro for the first time. really like how easy it was and it seemed to have good flow even on a standard residential hose. Taking advantage of the fact that I now work from home full time to get some stuff done on my lunch break. Sprinkler is going now so hopefully the deep water and Tournament Ready help it out with all the heat we have right now.


----------



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

daniel3507 said:


> Really struggling to find time to get into the lawn this year. Our son received an unfortunate diagnosis earlier this year so the lawn has taken a back seat to a few other things. Yesterday afternoon I was able to get out and put down the first application of PGR and Feature of the year. Also went out that evening and applied Tournament Ready with the PelletPro for the first time. really like how easy it was and it seemed to have good flow even on a standard residential hose. Taking advantage of the fact that I now work from home full time to get some stuff done on my lunch break. Sprinkler is going now so hopefully the deep water and Tournament Ready help it out with all the heat we have right now.


I was reading through your journal and saw your last update. We'll say a prayer for your son. Our newborn flagged on her newborn genetic testing and it was a stressful time.

I've enjoyed your journal 👍🏼


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

@NewHomeOwner I appreciate the prayers and kind words.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Seed heads have been hanging around awhile this year for me. Still dealing with some dry spots too. Been a little frustrated with the lawn and since we don't have people coming over for the fourth, I said screw it and scalped it last night. Decided to go for a reset to try get rid of those seed heads. Not sure if it will help with the dry spots but hopefully it helps with the overall look. Went way lower than normal and hit it with a long watering this morning. Need to get out with edger today at lunch.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I think the scalo and pgr with Feature helped. Got it cut last night and cut just a little higher than the scalp height and it looked better than before. Also got down some PGR and Feature a couple days before the cut. Not getting the response I wanted off the Feature though. Went out this morning and let the sprinkler run for an hour and then ended up .61" of rain on top of that. Guess I was wrong about the storm passing north of us! Still not looking as good as the past years but considering how little time I've been able to put into it I'm somewhat okay with it.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Hopefully this year I have more time to spend in the lawn. My son took priority last year but I'm hoping I can carve out some lawn time this year. I scalped it as low as I thought I could go yesterday in preparation for the year. I would like to level this year so I can get even lower. Unfortunately I had to hold off on pre e. We're supposed to be getting a few inches of rain this week and didn't want to risk it being washed away. I may try and get out this weekend and put it down while it's still raining but after most of it has past. I did put down Air-8 and Bonide Ultra. I had a few weeds pop up already so I would like to take care of those before I get out the pre e.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Say down at my desk this morning to start the work day and checked the weather forecast. The amount of rain we're expecting has dropped significantly from 3"+ to maybe just a touch over an inch. Jumped up and went and sprayed Prodiamine in the front and backyard and made it back to my desk before the work day officially started. I guess thats a perk of working from home and starting the day early! Looks like I may have a little bit of poa already though. Depending on how many weeds are in the yard after the Bonide Ultra really kicks in, I may hit with revolver or just blow torch the remaining weeds.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Still waiting on more green and warmer temps to really get going. A hard freeze coming so I'm still holding off on any fertilizer or Revolver. I've been using the blow torch for spot control of most weeds. I did notice two patches that looked completely dead. Everything around had a little green but not those spots. I used a detaching rake and it all came right out. I've been enjoying the torch method so I figured why not keep going with it. We'll see what happens with those spots. Once I get full green up I'll aerate and hit it with sand at some point this year. I've decided I need to get back to enjoying the lawn work rather than be frustrated that it's not perfect. With the tree in the main section and my time constraints, it may not get to the level of some lawns here, and that's okay.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Put revolver down a week and a half ago to take care of the poa that wasn't stopped by the pre E. Seems to be doing its job as the poa is getting yellow. That stuff is slow but I love it. Probably dropping some Anugreen Lawn later this week with a chance of rain coming in.


----------



## BruceAlmighty22 (May 12, 2021)

daniel3507 said:


> Really struggling to find time to get into the lawn this year. Our son received an unfortunate diagnosis earlier this year so the lawn has taken a back seat to a few other things. Yesterday afternoon I was able to get out and put down the first application of PGR and Feature of the year. Also went out that evening and applied Tournament Ready with the PelletPro for the first time. really like how easy it was and it seemed to have good flow even on a standard residential hose. Taking advantage of the fact that I now work from home full time to get some stuff done on my lunch break. Sprinkler is going now so hopefully the deep water and Tournament Ready help it out with all the heat we have right now.


I know it's a year later, but I hope your son is doing well. I have a 2 1/2 year old daughter with Cystic Fibrosis, so we were not blessed with good genetics either. I've enjoyed reading through your lawn journal.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

@BruceAlmighty22 I really appreciate this. Through some extensive genetics testing we do finally have a true diagnosis rather than what we thought it was but it's not something we were ready to hear. We're learning to deal with it though and looking at all options. I hope things are going as good as possible for you and your family. I really do appreciate your comment. The little things can mean a lot.


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

Good looking lawn. Whats your plan for HOC this year? It has looked really good with the longer cut in the past but you talked about wanting to do some leveling and get it down lower.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

@Ben S I still want to do the leveling because I'm scalping in some areas if I take a dip the wrong way. I'll probably stay around 2" or so. Maybe a but higher but I know I'll have to do some mid season scalps if I do that. I don't think I'll ever be able to go reel low due to tree roots.


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

I think 2" is a good height. I'm at 1.5" bench HOC right now. It feels really short and I have some scalping just like you described. Even though we see it all over the forum it's still hard to believe people are cutting at sub 1".


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

It's a little tall right now but I'm happy with the color!


----------



## Tide (Aug 6, 2019)

daniel3507 said:


> Really struggling to find time to get into the lawn this year. Our son received an unfortunate diagnosis earlier this year so the lawn has taken a back seat to a few other things. Yesterday afternoon I was able to get out and put down the first application of PGR and Feature of the year. Also went out that evening and applied Tournament Ready with the PelletPro for the first time. really like how easy it was and it seemed to have good flow even on a standard residential hose. Taking advantage of the fact that I now work from home full time to get some stuff done on my lunch break. Sprinkler is going now so hopefully the deep water and Tournament Ready help it out with all the heat we have right now.


I was considering getting the PelletPro, but my hose is only 5/8". Do I need an adapter? This is what I was looking at:

https://www.amazon.com/Underhill-PP...s,147&sr=8-2&tag=lawnforum-20&pldnSite=1&th=1


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

@Tide you won't need an adapter. I have a standard size (5/8"?) hose that I use it with. It actually comes with an adapter that you would use for a larger hose. That brass part you see on the handle unscrews to use with a standard hose. Go for it! Throw in a swivel while you're at it!
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01994ITH8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_1SK51YVN9MW57SFAY98R


----------



## Tide (Aug 6, 2019)

daniel3507 said:


> @Tide you won't need an adapter. I have a standard size (5/8"?) hose that I use it with. It actually comes with an adapter that you would use for a larger hose. That brass part you see on the handle unscrews to use with a standard hose. Go for it! Throw in a swivel while you're at it!
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01994ITH8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_1SK51YVN9MW57SFAY98R


This is just what I was hoping to hear. Slam dunk! I'm picking up the swivel too since my Dramm hose does get twisted pretty easily. Thanks for getting back with me!


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

@Tide the swivel is one of those purchases that I don't notice which is why I love it so much. My "kink free" hose would kink and twist pretty easily and the swivel really helps prevent any issues. I can walk the lawn with the hose and not have to backtrack to adjust a twist or unkink anything. Makes using the pellet pro easier!


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Got a cut this afternoon and will be getting down another application of pgr and feature tomorrow. I'm happy with how it's looking though! Much happier with Anugreen Lawn than I was with Carbon-X. Just wish I could find it as GreenTRX and save some money


----------

